# [xorg]  Fallo al lanzar las X(solucionado)

## pasteles

Bueno he conseguido por fin instalar gentoo   :Smile:   y ahora he llegado al problema de las X. Bueno os pongo aqui mi /var/log/Xorg.0.log y /root/xorg.conf

He estado mirando otros posts parecidos pero decir que como soy un poco novato en la configuracion de xorg y que no coincidian los mirmos errores, me he decidido a postear.

mi /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
> 
> _XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/tux:0
> 
> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6
> ...

 

mi /root/xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Gracias y un salu2Last edited by pasteles on Thu Jan 04, 2007 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zagloj

Igual no es la causa del error, pero en esa configuración del Xorg (que normalmente está en /etc/X11/xorg.conf) te falta comentar la carga del dri:

```
 # Load "dri"
```

 Que es una de las cosas que debes hacer cuando instalas el driver propietario de nvidia.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Kasabian

Saludos,

Yo veo varias lineas marcadas con error ( "(EE)" ) en el log de las X, pero destacaría la del ratón principalmente, puesto que acaba diciendo "No core pointer".

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse
> 
> No such file or directory.
> 
> (EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device
> ...

 

En tu configuración cambia el dispositivo del ratón de /dev/mouse por /dev/psaux

 :Smile: 

----------

## pasteles

Bueno he hecho los cambios que me comentabais(gracias por las respuestas) y el problema del raton creo que ya esta solucionado porque no devuelve ya ningun codigo de error, pero sigue diciendome algo de los modulos. Decir que cuando ejecuto  " X -config /root/xorg.conf.new" me carga la pantalla de nvidia, y posteriormente me sale como un entramado negro y blanco donde puedo mover el raton, pero no puedo volver al pront del sistema. Bueno os pongo de nuevo el archivo de log:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/tux:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 Fri Dec 29 13:09:25 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 29 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 30 12:23:03 2006

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0691 card 0000,0000 rev c4 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 22 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 30 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1274,1371 card 1462,3180 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10bd,0320 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 1462,8816 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:57:32 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce2 MX/MX 400 at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.11.00.05.08

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are not supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce2 MX/MX 400 at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     BenQ FP937s (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ FP937s (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

El xorg.conf no lo posteo de nuevo porque es exactamente igual que el anterior solo que con el modulo dri comentado  y he cambio el dispositivo del raton 

Un salu2

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Setting vga for screen 0.
> 
> (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
> 
> (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
> ...

 

Creo que tienes muy alto el tamaño de pantalla 1280x1024 en mi caso tengo una tarjeta de 64 MB y un monitor de 19" a 1280x1024  y la profindidad de color a 16 bits no en 32 que la tienes tu (puede que tenga puestos valores muy conservadores, si bien los tuyos me parecen excesivos).

Te pongo una copia de mi configuracion en xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen"
> 
>     Identifier  "Screen 1"
> 
>     Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"
> ...

 

Si quieres cambiar a 1024x768 no tienes que poner ese valor el primero cambiando o borrando 1280x1024 en el modes del depth 16 y cambiando DefaultDepth 32 por DefaultDepth 16

----------

## pasteles

Bueno es que a mi la orden que encontre en el manual para que lo configurara el solo, " Xorg -configure" , me pone esos valores por defecto. Cuando tenia debian tenia puesta la resolucion 1280x1024 pero creo que como comentas la tenia a una profundidad de 16 bits. En mi xorg no me aparecen ni siquiera valores de la resolucion, fijate :

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues haz copia de lo que tienes y haz un copy/paste de mi configuracion borrando todo lo demas de esa seccion por probar .....

----------

## Kasabian

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Decir que cuando ejecuto  " X -config /root/xorg.conf.new" me carga la pantalla de nvidia, y posteriormente me sale como un entramado negro y blanco donde puedo mover el raton, pero no puedo volver al pront del sistema.

 

Yo diría que eso es síntoma de que falta un gestor de ventanas (window manager), es decir, gnome, kde, fluxbox, xfce4...

¿Tienes alguno instalado? ¿Como es que no usas startx para iniciar las X?

Saludos   :Smile: 

----------

## pasteles

me sigue dando errores mira lo que me ha devuelto, que no encuentra la pantalla:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/tux:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 Fri Dec 29 13:09:25 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 29 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 30 13:58:27 2006

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

Parse error on line 72 of section Screen in file /root/xorg.conf.new

   "EndSubsusetion" is not a valid keyword in this section.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
```

Una cosilla las variables de USE con las que instale xorg, pueden haber influido en algo, decir que solo tengo esto---> USE="doc symlink"

----------

## Kasabian

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Problem parsing the config file
> 
> (EE) Error parsing the config file

 

Ese error viene dado porque el fichero de configuración es incorrecto, le faltan secciones, o estan mal especificadas. Yo volvería a usar el fichero de configuración anterior, en el que salía el logo de nvidia y el entramado negro y blanco, porque sigo pensando que lo unico que falta es un gestor de ventanas.

Para ver los flags que usas, o que dejas de usar en xorg, ejecuta:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -vp xorg-server

 

En mi caso son:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # emerge -vp xorg-server
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Obviamente tu no tienes por qué tener exactamente los mismos. De muchos de esos flags puedes ver su utilidad/descripción a través del siguiente fichero:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

 

----------

## pasteles

Esta son las que me aparecen a mi

 *Quote:*   

> tux ~ # emerge -vp xorg-server   
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Y este es mi make.confç

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="doc symlink"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://cesium.di.uminho.pt/p$

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Una preguntilla una vez acabada la instalacion de gentoo que debes de hacer primero instalar xorg (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml) o la de nvidia (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/nvidia-guide.xml)

Salu2[/quote]

----------

## Kasabian

Yo los flags esos los veo bien, no creo que el problema esté ahí.

Al terminar la instalación de gentoo, primero instalé xorg y luego los drivers de nvidia, en ese orden, no tuve ninguna clase de problemas.

Prueba a emerger, si quieres, un gestor de ventanas sencillo y que ocupa poco, como fluxbox:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge fluxbox

 

Luego en tu directorio personal, concretamente en el fichero: ~/.xinitrc

Añade una linea que ponga:

 *Quote:*   

> exec fluxbox

 

Y prueba a iniciar las X con ese usuario, debe salir el gestor de ventanas fluxbox, y al hacer click con el botón derecho del raton en el escritorio debe aparecer el menu. Parece un gestor sencillo, pero bien configurado puede quedar bien:

http://jk.yazzy.org/screenshots/fluxbox/fluxbox.jpg

 :Smile: 

----------

## kropotkin

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una preguntilla una vez acabada la instalacion de gentoo que debes de hacer primero instalar xorg (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml) o la de nvidia (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/nvidia-guide.xml)
> 
> Salu2

 [/quote]

al tener definido en el make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" al instlar solo te baja e instala los driver nvidia.

yo tengo esta configuracion de xorg, me tinca que tu problema solamente es de config, tambien compila fluxbor, (se demora la nada) y agregalo a tu .xinitrc como ya dijieron, (lanza startx como usuario normal)

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

        SubSection      "extmod"

                Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "mon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Generic VGA"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Generic VGA"

    Monitor     "mon"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "simple layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

```

saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que de momento seria suficiente con hacer caso al mensaje de error:

 *Quote:*   

> Parse error on line 72 of section Screen in file /root/xorg.conf.new
> 
>    "EndSubsusetion" is not a valid keyword in this section. 

 

EndSubsusetion tiene un error de ortografia cambialo en la linea 72 por EndSubsection.

Despues si no hay resultados al menos dara otro mensaje de error pero no ese.

----------

## pasteles

 *Kasabian wrote:*   

> Yo los flags esos los veo bien, no creo que el problema esté ahí.
> 
> Al terminar la instalación de gentoo, primero instalé xorg y luego los drivers de nvidia, en ese orden, no tuve ninguna clase de problemas.
> 
> Prueba a emerger, si quieres, un gestor de ventanas sencillo y que ocupa poco, como fluxbox:
> ...

 

Es que te he preguntado el orden , vaya que lo hubiera invertido  :Smile:  . Lo que comentas de fluxbox, primero tendre que tener las X rulando para que vaya no?. Puedo instalar en gnome ese manejador de ventanas en lugar de nautilus?

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Creo que de momento seria suficiente con hacer caso al mensaje de error:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Parse error on line 72 of section Screen in file /root/xorg.conf.new
> 
>    "EndSubsusetion" is not a valid keyword in this section.  
> ...

 

He corregido el error ortografico, y tambien en los campos Identifier,Device,Monitor, he tenido que corregirlos porque daba un error, y he colocado los anteriores que tenia yo y asi ha quedado el archivo de configuracion:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device "card0"

   Monitor "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 16

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection 

EndSection
```

Y el archivo de log queda tal que asi:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/tux:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 Fri Dec 29 13:09:25 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 29 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 30 16:32:58 2006

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0691 card 0000,0000 rev c4 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 22 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 30 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1274,1371 card 1462,3180 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10bd,0320 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 1462,8816 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:57:32 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce2 MX/MX 400 at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.11.00.05.08

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are not supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce2 MX/MX 400 at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     BenQ FP937s (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ FP937s (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

Osea que sigue dando error al cargar los modulos glx y dri, bueno el dri lo tengo comentado porque me dijeron que lo comentara y lo tengo puesto todavia

----------

## Kasabian

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Lo que comentas de fluxbox, primero tendre que tener las X rulando para que vaya no?. Puedo instalar en gnome ese manejador de ventanas en lugar de nautilus?

 

Si las X se inician y ves el ratón moverse, ya tienes las X rulando. Solo falta un window manager (gestor de ventanas), puede ser gnome (va a tardar bastante en compilar) o fluxbox (uno muy simplón pero que tardará poco en compilar, asi vemos si funciona).

Sobre GLX, hay que indicarlo en el fichero de configuración con:

 *Quote:*   

> Load             "glx"

 

Como veo que eso ya lo has indicado. Comprueba lo siguiente, debes tener un enlace de:

/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

Apuntando a:

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

Si no lo tienes..  ya sabes.

----------

## pasteles

El modulo ya lo tengo en l archivo de configuracion, pero da error al cargarlo... bueno voy a probar lo de fluxbox para ver si rulan bien las X aunque luego lo mas seguro es que instale gnome, bueno pronare primero con fluxbox haber si me convence.

He estado mirando en un foro ingles sobre mi problema y esto es lo que encontrado:

 *Quote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have a nVidia GeForce4 MX video card and running gentoo linux. I have emerged the 8762 driver. The regular display works fine, however, my log tells me that it failed to initialize the GLX module. Does anyone know why this is the case? Am I using the correct driver? Or should I use the 7xxx legacy driver?? Please help... Thanks
> 
> [SOLUTION]
> ...

 

Os lo pongo porque vaya no soy un lumbreras en ingles, creo que dice que no hizo nada o seleciono opengl o algo es que no lo entiendo xD

 *Quote:*   

> Como veo que eso ya lo has indicado. Comprueba lo siguiente, debes tener un enlace de:
> 
> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
> 
> Apuntando a:
> ...

 

No se exactamente a que te refieres con esto , osea que no lo entiendo vaya   :Sad:  , bueno decir que en la primera ruta osea en la de /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so, esta vacia y la 2ª directamente el directorio de nvidia no existe

Un salu2

----------

## ekz

```

[ebuild R ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1 USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -aiglx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint"

```

```

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded 

```

Que es lo que no calza aqui   :Question: 

Eso que dices es hacer como root lo siguiente

```

eselect opengl set nvidia

```

Si esos enlaces son erroneos deberias reinstalar los drivers de nvidia

SAludos

----------

## Kasabian

Si, correcto, para seleccionar el driver opengl de nvidia hay que ejecutar esa línea:

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl set nvidia

 

Si eso no lo arregla, comprueba el enlace del fichero que te comentaba antes.

----------

## pasteles

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild R ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1 USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -aiglx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint"
> ...

 

Ein.. ese use no es el mio  :Confused:  , he ejecutado ese comando y me da esto de salida

```
Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done
```

pero ahora que , estoy bastante perdido, esto lo que hace es cambiar los driver propietarios de nvidia a los libres? 

Despues me comentas que si los enlaces que me ha puesto  kasabian son erroneos que reinstale los drivers de nvidia, pero si no he llegado ni siquiera a instalarlos..

 *Kasabian wrote:*   

> Si eso no lo arregla, comprueba el enlace del fichero que te comentaba antes.

 

Para comprobarlo es mirar si hay un enlace de uno a otro no? , es que ya estoy hoy un poco  trastornado...

 *Kasabian wrote:*   

> emerge fluxbox
> 
> Luego en tu directorio personal, concretamente en el fichero: ~/.xinitrc
> 
> Añade una linea que ponga:
> ...

 

Bueno he mirado en mi directorio personal osea , /home/ismael y ese archivo no existe   :Confused: 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda un salu2

----------

## Kasabian

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If
> ...

 

¿Te sigue apareciendo ese error de GLX?

Sobre el fichero "~/.xinitrc" es normal que no exista en tu caso, créalo. Y pon solo esa línea, ya está.

----------

## pasteles

Ostia pues ya no me sale ningun error pero al ver de nuevo el entramado negro y blanco, yo no se porque estaba esperando que saliera un iamgen como la de una emisora de television en pruebas xD. Bueno aqui os dejo mi log por si las moscas....

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/tux:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 Fri Dec 29 13:09:25 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 29 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 30 17:57:09 2006

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0691 card 0000,0000 rev c4 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 22 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 30 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1274,1371 card 1462,3180 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10bd,0320 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 1462,8816 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:57:32 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce2 MX/MX 400 at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.11.00.05.08

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 2X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are not supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce2 MX/MX 400 at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     BenQ FP937s (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ FP937s (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded[quote]

[/quote]
```

Bueno y ahora.... tengo que hacer lo que me has comentado, crear el archivo en directorio añadirle la linea de exec fluxblox y yasta? asi me arrancara por defecto la X con fluxbox?

Por curiosidad el comando " eselect opengl set nvidia " que hace???

Edit: Bueno he reiniciado el pc y he lanzado la X y me da devuelto los errores que no puede cargar los modulos, nv, fbdev,vesa,vga  , eso es porque tengo que instalar ahora los drivers de nvidia no?

Muchas gracias.Last edited by pasteles on Sat Dec 30, 2006 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kasabian

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Bueno y ahora.... tengo que hacer lo que me has comentado, crear el archivo en directorio añadirle la linea de exec fluxblox y yasta? asi me arrancara por defecto la X con fluxbox?

 

Exacto.

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Por curiosidad el comando " eselect opengl set nvidia " que hace???

 

Es una herramienta de configuración multi-propósito desarrollada por gentoo, con esa línea simplemente indicas que use los drivers opengl de nvidia, y no los que llevan las xorg, puedes ver los que tienes disponibles usando:

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl list

 

Verás como lo ponemos en marcha!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## pasteles

Bueno he reiniciado el pc y he lanzado la X y me da devuelto los errores que no puede cargar los modulos, nv, fbdev,vesa,vga , eso es porque tengo que instalar ahora los drivers de nvidia no?

Muchas gracias.

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl list
> 
> Verás como lo ponemos en marcha!

 

 De eso no tengo duda con vosotros ayudandome   :Very Happy:  . Por cierto me devuelve esto el comando "eselect opengl list"

 *Quote:*   

> tux ~ # eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   nvidia *
> ...

 

----------

## Kasabian

Yo creia que ya estaban instalados:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
> 
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
> 
> (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
> ...

 

 :Question: 

Pero parece como si despues de reiniciar se haya ido la configuración. Comprueba el fichero:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 

Porque yo creo que tu los cambios y ajustes los estabas haciendo en /root/xorg.conf o por ahi. Debes usar la configuración de etc. Con copiar ese fichero de tu directorio personal al de /etc/X11/ debería valer.

----------

## kropotkin

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Bueno he reiniciado el pc y he lanzado la X y me da devuelto los errores que no puede cargar los modulos, nv, fbdev,vesa,vga , eso es porque tengo que instalar ahora los drivers de nvidia no?
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
>  *Quote:*   eselect opengl list
> ...

 

ya te explique más ariba que al tener en el make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" los drivers nvidia quedan instalados al momento de instalar xorg.

probaste con la config de xorg que te di? esto es solo error de configuración.

----------

## pasteles

Ostias que se me ha olvidado copiar mi xorg.conf que lo tengo en /root/ a /etc/X11/ , joder xD estoy en la parra lo hago y edito el mensaje y te digo

 *Quote:*   

> ya te explique más ariba que al tener en el make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" los drivers nvidia quedan instalados al momento de instalar xorg.
> 
> probaste con la config de xorg que te di? esto es solo error de configuración.

 

Perdona no te entendi , ahora se que los tengo instalado, bueno mejor que no te entendi, no te lei me salte tu comentatio porque con tanto coigo y pulsar av pag....   Tu archivo de configuracion no lo he probado ahora, si no funciona el que he colocado en /etc/X11/ , probare con el tuyo

Un salu2

EDIT: YA funcionan las X bien con resolucion 1280x1024   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  , el fluxblox me resulta raro   :Surprised:  , nada mas entrar me salta tengo teminales de xterm abiertas, pero lo probare aunque creo que volvere a gnome..

EDIT2: Bueno es demasiado ligero para mi gusto solo se minimizar y redimensionar xterm y login, para instalar gnome y todo el tiempo que supondra la compilacion debe de eliminar fluxblosx e instalar gnome para dejar el sistema limpio

Muchas gracias a los que me habeis ayudado y feliz año   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kropotkin

No es que el fluxbox se vea raro xD

esque no lo estas iniciando, ¿lo compilaste?

conque usuario estas lanzando la X ?

debe ser con tu usuario normal, no con root y debes tener el el home de tu usuario un archivos llamado .xinitrc y que contenga la linea exec startfluxbox 

ahora si vas a instalar gnome, no es necesario desintalar fluxbox, o si depues vas a instalar kde no va a ser necesario tampoco desintalar gnome.

te recomiendo que ahora para la instalacion de gnome leas esto:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gnome-config.xml

saludos

----------

## pasteles

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> No es que el fluxbox se vea raro xD
> 
> esque no lo estas iniciando, ¿lo compilaste?
> 
> conque usuario estas lanzando la X ?
> ...

 

Si lo compile, bueno lo instale con emerge fluxblox. Lo estaba lanzando con root e iban pero ahora con mi usuario no lo logro   :Surprised:  , el archivo que comentas lo tengo hecho con anterioridad.Me devuelve el siguiente codigo(sale el simbolo de nvidia y luego me devuelve a la consola):

```
 startx 

hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/ismael/.serverauth.4391

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 Fri Dec 29 13:09:25 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 29 December 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 30 19:33:18 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

/home/ismael/.xinitrc: line 1: exec: startfluxblox: not found

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

Referente a lo de gentoo ya me lo estaba mirando pero ahora con el problema este, lo hare mas tarde. Otra duda que tengo es que he visto que existe una guia de de nvidia(http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/nvidia-guide.xml), pero por lo que tu me has comentado ya tengo instalado los drivers, pero estos estan con aceleracion?

Un salu2

----------

## kropotkin

la aceleracion lo más probable esque si la tienes, además 

soble lo de fluxbox es porque tienes escrito

exec fluxblox

y es

exec fluxbox

lo unico que debes seguir de la guia es agregar el usuario ismael al grupo video y nada más

saludos.

----------

## pasteles

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> la aceleracion lo más probable esque si la tienes, además 
> 
> soble lo de fluxbox es porque tienes escrito
> 
> exec fluxblox
> ...

 

Joder con la faltas de ortografia xD. Lo que comentas de que el usuario debe de pertenecer al grupo video ya lo hice, bueno ahora parace otra cosa el fluxbox xD. Lo de desintalarlo lo decia para no tener por ahi paquetes huerfanos y tener solo entorno instalado, porque pierdo espacio si tengo 2 .

Como hago para que arranque fluxbox al selecionar en grub el s.o?

PD: tu blog no funciona 

Un salu2 y gracias

----------

## bontakun

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como hago para que arranque fluxbox al selecionar en grub el s.o?
> 
> 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gnome-config.xml

en la seccion 3 se indican los pasos para configurar el arranque automatico de gmd... que es logeador a distintos escritorios

saludos

----------

## pasteles

Gracias por las respuestas pero  este tema esta ya solucionado, perdon por no añadir un tags en el titulo indicandolo

Un salu2

----------

